

Why heartbleed doesn't leak the private key - gpjt
http://blog.erratasec.com/2014/04/why-heartbleed-doesnt-leak-private-key.html

======
comice
Considering the current ssl certificate renewing/revoking bender everyone is
on (and the troubles they're having and the costs they're incurring), this is
a very important point.

If it's true, then everyone is wasting a lot of time (time that should be
spent mitigating other, more serious risks).

